# I hate this!!!!!



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.puppyfind.com/redirect/?acct_id...t_id=qmm34x6m2p

Remember the breeders name and avoid her!!!!

Look at the 8 thousand dollar T cup puppy on the puppy page.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jan 10 2010, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871904


> http://www.puppyfind.com/redirect/?acct_id...t_id=qmm34x6m2p
> 
> Remember the breeders name and avoid her!!!!
> 
> Look at the 8 thousand dollar T cup puppy on the puppy page.[/B]



I hate this too. She has had this puppy for sale for quite some time now. I saw this about 5 months ago and hope everyone avoids her


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW $8000.00 they are very proud of themselves. Also the pictures show a pretty shabby dog and 1 to 1 1/2 lbs I find that hard to believe.

Too bad there are people out there like that. :exploding:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh I believe it will only get to 1.5 lbs but not to adult age.

Ugh. So sad. I've taken care of pups like that before. It's heartwrenching.
That's a San Bernadino/Riverside number.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think the puppy looks ill, I just don't get how people will fall for this.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When I hear anything described as "teacup" size I wonder what on earth these people are thinking... Anytime I've seen a dog that small it always has such problems and is so delicate. We had a lady come into our jewellery store carrying a "teacup Maltese" it was so tiny and frail looking. She was cute cut she just sat in her arms and shivered. The lady says she never lets her outside,she uses a pee pad inside. She carries her all the time. Poor thing ,reminds me of those poor women you see w/ the Chinese foot binding where the feet are bound so they're so tiny but they're crippled and can't walk,need to be carried everywhere. That's not a life to me. To me ,dogs play I figure that's what they love to do.


Rylee our male rescue came from a breeder who specialized in tiny Malts,he's barely 3 pounds and is delicate,I can't let him near steps. He will barely try to cross a threshmold that's and inch high. I pick him up to get into the car or into the house,he's just that small. I tuck him in my jacket or a purse when we go places,he's 5 years old...
I thought it would be neat to have as tiny little Malt or Yorkie,but too tiny is too delicate. He has a tough time walking in this snow,but he does try,it's so cute,the others are larger and just plow right through it.
He's absolutely adorable and I love him and think he's so cute and tiny but I feel for him ,wondering what health issues face him. 
I'm glad the others a a bit larger and hardier,they play ,rough house ,no problem,jump on and off the couch and do stairs,we don't have many. But I do watch the stairs,they're fearless,they even try to jump off our bed and it's a tall antique bed w/ a pillowtop matress... a long way down for a tiny dog....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:angry: :thmbdn: :exploding:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad.............I hope people avoid buying her pups.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Is she stoned? $8000 dollars?? LOL ~ What an idiot. 

She is claiming AKC Champs on her website:


*My Maltese are Born and raised in My Home in
Beautiful Sunny California!

Enter into Angel Haven Maltese and find Exceptional Quality and Outstandingly 
bred Maltese. Beautiful babydoll faces,Short muzzles, Big, dark eyes, and Long 
flowing silky soft white coats. I have 14 years experience in raising Maltese and 
their Love, Devotion and Rare Beauty have become such a joy in my life!

**Champion, AKC
Bred for Elegance, Beauty, and Grace!

All puppies come with a 1 year health Guarantee,and will have proper 
vaccinations/worming.

*She's not far from me, so I will check it out. At the very least, I will turn her in for being stoned ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2010, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871987


> She's not far from me, so I will check it out. At the very least, I will turn her in for being stoned ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Oh yeah! opcorn: 

What a sickening greeder. :angry:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG Deb, that would be great if you would go and check her out!!!!!
Can't wait to hear.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 10 2010, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871942


> When I hear anything described as "teacup" size I wonder what on earth these people are thinking... Anytime I've seen a dog that small it always has such problems and is so delicate. We had a lady come into our jewellery store carrying a "teacup Maltese" it was so tiny and frail looking. She was cute cut she just sat in her arms and shivered. The lady says she never lets her outside,she uses a pee pad inside. She carries her all the time. Poor thing ,reminds me of those poor women you see w/ the Chinese foot binding where the feet are bound so they're so tiny but they're crippled and can't walk,need to be carried everywhere. That's not a life to me. To me ,dogs play I figure that's what they love to do.
> 
> 
> Rylee our male rescue came from a breeder who specialized in tiny Malts,he's barely 3 pounds and is delicate,I can't let him near steps. He will barely try to cross a threshmold that's and inch high. I pick him up to get into the car or into the house,he's just that small. I tuck him in my jacket or a purse when we go places,he's 5 years old...
> ...


This truly makes me ill :smstarz: and sick to my stomach. That poor little puppy looks so sad. 
Sadly people like this exist because there are a lot of people who are asking and demanding Maltese that are under 4 lb. My question is Why? My baby is 5.5 lb and is perfect. I don't know what I would do with someone that is 2 lb.
Dee


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Personally, I think there is something that looks terribly wrong with her dogs.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 11 2010, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872184


> Personally, I think there is something that looks terribly wrong with her dogs.[/B]


me too!

I think its just discusting!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that sad little thing for 8k, doubt it will make it to 8 months :smcry: 

what a disgusting greeder :smmadder:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

When the price reaches 8,000 dollars, you can bet there is no "love" anymore.

Just pure business. :thmbdn: 

I am sure there's some rich Paris Hilton-like spoiled brat from Beverly Hills who will buy and use that poor dog as a fashion accessory


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

This is so sad i hope 3maltmom looks into her. Her dogs look matted and not cared for and some of the pup look sick just look in there little eyes . Maybe we are wrong but no animals should be treated like this it breaks my heart. My dog is 7 1/2 lbs and she is small and delicate never mind 1 1/2 lbs come on these poor dogs!!!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 11 2010, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872184


> Personally, I think there is something that looks terribly wrong with her dogs.[/B]


I was thinking the exact same thing! It's very sad what these poor pups are put through. Isn't there a way to stop them? Very sad.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Jan 12 2010, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872918


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 11 2010, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872184





> Personally, I think there is something that looks terribly wrong with her dogs.[/B]


I was thinking the exact same thing! It's very sad what these poor pups are put through. Isn't there a way to stop them? Very sad.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, there is a way to stop them. Make sure we and our friends, etc., never buy from breeders like this.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, please pass these names around and AVOID buying from them.

More to come......


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

the dogs all look very thin - in some of the photos of the dams I swear I can see their ribs through their hair. not to mention tha their hair all looks yellow and fragile!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm not going to look. I feel sick just reading about that place and those poor little babies. :smcry: 

Deb, if you go put a gag in your mouth or take an armed guard, 'cause I don't think you'll be able to *not* tell those people what kind of miscreants they are. B)


----------

